# Ein "Boot" als Sarg: Letzte Ruhestätte für Angler und "Outdoorliebhaber"



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2018)

Redaktionell







*Ein "Boot" als Sarg: Letzte Ruhestätte für Angler und "Outdoorliebhaber"​*
*In Deutschland ist alles geregelt, von der Wiege bis zur Bahre. Und auch, wenn alles rund um Beerdigungen länderrechtlich geregelt ist, dürfte es schwer werden, in Deutschland ein Bundesland zu finden, das erlaubt, einen Sarg wie das "Glory Boat" aus den USA verwenden zu dürfen:
Ein Sarg in Bootsform für Angler, Bootler und Outdoorenthusiasten.*

Auch in  ausländischen Angelmedien stöbern lohnt sich immer wieder mal. 

Da bin ich auf den Artikel über das Glory-Boat gestoßen, ein Sarg in Bootsform, der da für Outdoorenthusiasten angeboten wird:
http://www.fishingworld.com.au/news/motor-to-your-final-resting-place-in-a-glory-boat

Die Website des Herstellers:
https://www.gloryboats.com

Interessant, wie im Artikel angemerkt wird, dass die "Bootssärge" wohl Gefallen unter den Familien von "Outdoorsmen" finden würden, weil sie den unverwechselbaren Charakter des Lebens und der Geister ihres geliebten Menschen erkennen und ausdrücken wollen. 

In Deutschland könnte ich mir das schwierig vorstellen bei Friedhofs- und größtenteils auch Sargzwang (je nach Bundesland) und einem durchgeregelten Bestattungswesen/gesetzen. 

Auch wenn das hier immer weiter aufgeweicht wird (Stichwort auch Friedwald), dürfte es wohl noch dauern, bis sich Angler in Deutschland nach ihrem Ableben in solchen Bootssärgen beisetzen lassen dürfen.

Hier den Ausgleich zu schaffen zwischen den Wünschen Verstorbener, ihrem Leben/Lebensweise bei der Beisetzung mit dem Sarg nochmal Ausdruck zu verleihen und dem Wunsch einer Trauergemeinde nach Würde, Ruhe und Trauer ist sicher nicht einfach und ich beneide niemanden, der das regeln muss.

Thomas Finkbeiner





PS:
Ich persönlich könnte mir einen solchen Sarg für mich mal gut vorstellen - evtl. noch bemalt mit Angelszenen..


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ein "Boot" als Sarg: Letzte Ruhestätte für Angler und "Outdoorliebhaber"*

Warum nicht?
Solange sich nach dem absterben nicht jemand, nach indischem Vorbild, damit den Rhein runter treiben lässt!
Benutzung aber selbstverständlich nur mit Schwimmweste!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ein "Boot" als Sarg: Letzte Ruhestätte für Angler und "Outdoorliebhaber"*

Oder wie Wikinger aufm Boot verbrennen beim abtreiben...


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ein "Boot" als Sarg: Letzte Ruhestätte für Angler und "Outdoorliebhaber"*

Was es nicht alles gibt.|bigeyes

 Die wäre sofort etwas für mich.#6

 Ich sage meinen Kindern immer, ich will mal dort beerdigt werden, wo es erlaubt ist, ein Feuchtbiotop auf dem Grab zu halten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ein "Boot" als Sarg: Letzte Ruhestätte für Angler und "Outdoorliebhaber"*

Leicht makaber finde ich dann auf der Seite des Herstellers, wenn beschrieben wird, dass das Innere eines Glory Boats _weicher und komfortabler_ als bei herkömmlichen Särgen wäre. 

Ob das jetzt für mich wirklich ein Kaufargument wäre, als Leiche bequemer zu liegen?

Schon eher die Idee zu zeigen, was einem im Leben unter anderem bewegt hat - aber mehr Komfort im Sarg eher weniger..


----------



## Franz_16 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ein "Boot" als Sarg: Letzte Ruhestätte für Angler und "Outdoorliebhaber"*

Kostet 2800€ , da könnte man sich auch zu Lebzeiten ein Boot davon kaufen und es dann zum Sarg umbauen. 

Das "Innenleben" ist übrigens im "Realtree" bzw. "Camouflage" -Design gehalten.
Wenn schon, denn schon


----------



## zokker (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ein "Boot" als Sarg: Letzte Ruhestätte für Angler und "Outdoorliebhaber"*

Wer aber schnell Seekrank wird, für den ist das wohl nix. Übelkeit in alle Ewigkeit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ein "Boot" als Sarg: Letzte Ruhestätte für Angler und "Outdoorliebhaber"*

Ob man das wohl erst mit Aussenborder richtig zum Angeln nutzen könnte und dann erst als letzte Ruhestätte?


----------



## Seele (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ein "Boot" als Sarg: Letzte Ruhestätte für Angler und "Outdoorliebhaber"*

Perfekt zum Ansitzen vom Boot. Wenns regnet, Klappe zu, somit spart man sich das Bootszelt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ein "Boot" als Sarg: Letzte Ruhestätte für Angler und "Outdoorliebhaber"*

Da hab ich noch gar nicht dran gedacht..


----------



## Lajos1 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ein "Boot" als Sarg: Letzte Ruhestätte für Angler und "Outdoorliebhaber"*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Kostet 2800€ , da könnte man sich auch zu Lebzeiten ein Boot davon kaufen und es dann zum Sarg umbauen.
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## Nordan (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ein "Boot" als Sarg: Letzte Ruhestätte für Angler und "Outdoorliebhaber"*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das kostet ein etwas besserer Sarg auch.
> 
> ...



Gilt hier eigentlich auch: wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal?|supergri


----------



## Leech (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ein "Boot" als Sarg: Letzte Ruhestätte für Angler und "Outdoorliebhaber"*



Nordan schrieb:


> Gilt hier eigentlich auch: wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal?|supergri



Ich kenne Leute, die mit Bestattungsinstituten jetzt schon quasi vertraglich ihre "Traumbeerdigung" abgeschlossen haben und so jetzt Raten einzahlen und sich damit die Leistung für die Zukunft jetzt schon erkaufen.
Dabei kannst du auch eine Zusatzabsicherung abschließen mit einem zweiten Sarg, falls das gewünschte Material für deinen Sarg in der Zukunft nicht mehr verfügbar ist. |kopfkrat

Merkwürdige Dinge gibts...


----------



## Gast (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ein "Boot" als Sarg: Letzte Ruhestätte für Angler und "Outdoorliebhaber"*

Man selber hat eh nichts davon.
Und meinen Angehörigen möchte ich nicht zur Last fallen.
Dann lieber verbrennen und die Asche auf der Maas vertreuen.
Alternativ auch in Beton gegossen und von der nächsten Brücke in die Maas geworfen.
Ich selber würde da nicht so ein Spiel drum machen.
Bei uns ist das soweit abgeklärt das meine Angehörigen keinen bestimmten Ort aufsuchen müssten um mir nah zu sein oder um zu trauern.
Ein Grab ist in dem Fall überflüssig.
Aber das soll jeder so mit seinen Liebsten ausmachen wie er/sie möchte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ein "Boot" als Sarg: Letzte Ruhestätte für Angler und "Outdoorliebhaber"*

Deutschland haste hakt Friedhofs- und Sargwzang meist, da ist nix mit Asche verstreuen.


----------



## Gast (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ein "Boot" als Sarg: Letzte Ruhestätte für Angler und "Outdoorliebhaber"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Deutschland haste hakt Friedhofs- und Sargwzang meist, da ist nix mit Asche verstreuen.


Aber hie rin NL ist das ein wenig anders geregelt


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ein "Boot" als Sarg: Letzte Ruhestätte für Angler und "Outdoorliebhaber"*

wie so einiges ;-)


----------



## Minimax (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ein "Boot" als Sarg: Letzte Ruhestätte für Angler und "Outdoorliebhaber"*

Eigentlich garnicht so kurios, kann mir vorstellen das das guten Absatz findet.
 Andrerseits: Ob da genug Platz für das Tackle drin ist, das müsste ja auch mit auf die große Tour? 
 (ganz zu schweigen von Dienern, Frau(en),  Pferd und Hunden.)
 hg
 Minimax


----------



## Rotbart (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ein "Boot" als Sarg: Letzte Ruhestätte für Angler und "Outdoorliebhaber"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich könnte mir einen solchen Sarg für mich mal gut vorstellen - evtl. noch bemalt mit Angelszenen..



Ich möchte wetten, dass deinen Sarg die Landes- und Bundesverbände finanzieren werden. Bedeutet doch deine ewige Ruhe dann auch etwas mehr Ruhe für sie ... mit dem "Sponsored y DAFV"-Logo auf dem Sarg wirst du allerdings "leben" müssen.

|bla:|rolleyes#6:vik:


----------



## kati48268 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ein "Boot" als Sarg: Letzte Ruhestätte für Angler und "Outdoorliebhaber"*



Leech schrieb:


> Ich kenne Leute, die mit Bestattungsinstituten jetzt schon quasi vertraglich ihre "Traumbeerdigung" abgeschlossen haben und so jetzt Raten einzahlen und sich damit die Leistung für die Zukunft jetzt schon erkaufen...


Das ist mittlerweile gang und gäbe.
Ein guter Freund von mir ist Bestatter, diese Branche ist voller Seltsamkeiten, da passt der Bootsarg ganz gut.
Er hat beispielsweise sein Institut pietätvoll gegenüber eines Altersheims.
Als eine Dame von dort ihre Angelegenheiten vorab geregelt hatte, verabschiedete sie sich von ihm mit den Worten, _"Herr XXX, wir sehen uns dann ja nicht mehr"_.
Die Antwort, _"ich Sie schon"_, hat er sich verkniffen.



Rotbart schrieb:


> Ich möchte wetten, dass deinen Sarg die Landes- und Bundesverbände finanzieren werden.


Ja, dafür ist eine gesondere Kostenstelle bereits eingerichtet.
Da die Pleitegeier kein Geld haben, bzw. dieses auf der Grünen Woche verballern, musste ein günstige Lösung her: Krematorium.
Auf Wunsch von Frau Dr. wird er jedoch nur gaaanz langsam über kleiner Flamme geröstet.
Dies ist auch der wahre Grund, aus dem sie die AWZ-Angelverbote unterstützen, denn sie wollen ein Streufeld für die Asche, wo er nie wieder mit einem Angler in Kontakt kommt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ein "Boot" als Sarg: Letzte Ruhestätte für Angler und "Outdoorliebhaber"*

seid ihr fies - gefällt mir ;-)


----------



## oberfranke (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ein "Boot" als Sarg: Letzte Ruhestätte für Angler und "Outdoorliebhaber"*

Ich kenn ne älter Dame die hat ihre Beerdigung schon zu Lebzeiten beauftragt und bezahlt. 
 Sie bekommt jedes Jahr vom Bestatter zum Jahreswechsel ne Karte. 
 Ich habe bisher es allerdings nicht geschafft zu erfahren was denn da drin steht. Wäre schon mal interessant. 


 Zum Thema Sargboot: Aus Umweltschutzgründen könnte man ja so ein übergroßes Futterboot mit Bodenklappe nehmen. 
 Zudem auch Kostengünstiger da mehrfach verwendbar.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ein "Boot" als Sarg: Letzte Ruhestätte für Angler und "Outdoorliebhaber"*

deswegen  schrieb ich "meist" ;-)))

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Friedhofszwang

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bestattung


----------



## Ukel (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ein "Boot" als Sarg: Letzte Ruhestätte für Angler und "Outdoorliebhaber"*

Ich sähe es lieber, wenn der DAFV in Selbigen beerdigt würde, das Geld dafür könnte man aus dessen Liegenschaften sicherlich zusammenbekommen. Wichtig jedoch, möglichst tief vergraben und wie die durchgeschmorten Reaktorblöcke in Tschernobyl ummanteln, damit da bloß nichts wieder rauskommt. 

Wobei.......wenn man die Leistung des DAFV berücksichtigt, hätten sie sich eher dieses hier verdient:


----------



## Lajos1 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ein "Boot" als Sarg: Letzte Ruhestätte für Angler und "Outdoorliebhaber"*



Kuddeldaddel schrieb:


> neee...
> in Bremen ist es erlaubt die Asche im eigenen Garten zu verstreuen..
> 
> Hallo,
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ein "Boot" als Sarg: Letzte Ruhestätte für Angler und "Outdoorliebhaber"*

grins - der war gut ;-)))


----------



## raubangler (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ein "Boot" als Sarg: Letzte Ruhestätte für Angler und "Outdoorliebhaber"*

Man kann seine Asche auch mit Beton vermischen lassen und dann Teil von einem Riff werden:
http://www.nmreef.com/

Wäre auch ein Geschäftsmodell für Greenpeace.


----------



## el.Lucio (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ein "Boot" als Sarg: Letzte Ruhestätte für Angler und "Outdoorliebhaber"*

Solange der Sarg(das Boot) VDI 3891 konform ist, gibt's da in Deutschland auch keine Probleme mit. Generell ist der Begriff "Sarg" nicht wirklich definiert. Es ist lediglich ein Behältnis zur Verbringung des Leichnams in der Erde oder zur Feuerbestattung.(Klug*******r aus):m


----------



## Hering 58 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ein "Boot" als Sarg: Letzte Ruhestätte für Angler und "Outdoorliebhaber"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> seid ihr fies - gefällt mir ;-)



Mir auch.:q:q:m


----------



## Jose (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ein "Boot" als Sarg: Letzte Ruhestätte für Angler und "Outdoorliebhaber"*

ich bin für soylent green :m


----------



## kati48268 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ein "Boot" als Sarg: Letzte Ruhestätte für Angler und "Outdoorliebhaber"*

soylent green?
_(95% hier haben vermutl. keine Ahnung was das ist :m )_
Aber nur vom weiblichen Geschlecht im Alter von 17 bis viell. 35.


----------



## Minimax (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ein "Boot" als Sarg: Letzte Ruhestätte für Angler und "Outdoorliebhaber"*



kati48268 schrieb:


> soylent green?
> _(95% hier haben vermutl. keine Ahnung was das ist :m )_
> Aber nur vom weiblichen Geschlecht im Alter von 17 bis viell. 35.



Weisst Du was Du Deinem Körper damit antun würdest? Denk ma an die Hormone!


----------

